# Hobbit Production Diary #7 - Inside Stone Street Studio



## Black Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

This one has a particularly cool ending...








It looks like the role of Legolas has been recast?!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm just hoping they don't give Legolas crazy stunts in the battle of the 5 armies.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 11, 2012)

Meh, in my experience Peter Jackson is hit-and-miss. _King Kong_ is one of my favorite movies of all time, but for some reason I couldn't sit through any of the _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy. This seems to be related to the latter so I don't have high hopes for it.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 11, 2012)

Jabrosky said:


> This seems to be related to the latter



I assume you're making a joke, but just in case there are those out there who don't know Tolkien fandom just because, I will say that yes, The Hobbit is set before the other three films.

I'm actually looking forward to The Hobbit, even though I've never been able to get into the other three. I simply saw them too late, and they were 'ruined' for me by all the internet jokes that've been created around them. If I had read the books when I was younger, or seen the films as they came out, then perhaps I would have loved them. Currently I simply can't generate an interest in any of the books, or watch the films without multi-tasking on something else just for the sake of something to do.

This film I plan to see in the early days of its release, and fingers crossed I'll adore it - I always feel I'm missing out when I can't get into the big names or classics of the fantasy genre. The behind the scenes diaries have been quite fun to watch, and the cast look absolutely excellent, though I wish we'd seen Benedict Cumberbatch at some stage! Unless I've missed him.


----------



## deilaitha (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, Legolas's dad, Thranduil, is the elven king who captures Bilbo and the dwarves in mirkwood.  Makes sense to bring in a familiar character.  But are they not bringing in Orlando Bloom?


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

Kelise said:


> The behind the scenes diaries have been quite fun to watch, and the cast look absolutely excellent, though I wish we'd seen Benedict Cumberbatch at some stage! Unless I've missed him.



Thus far, they've decided to keep everything from the second film 100% secret, and have only shown stuff related to the first film.  Benedict's character doesn't play a significant role until the second film.  

Also, individuals involved in the production have described Benedict's performance as shocking and "electrifying."  I think that they want to keep it under wraps until the release of the second film, so as to maintain the surprise.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 11, 2012)

deilaitha said:


> But are they not bringing in Orlando Bloom?



Watch the video in the first post.  It shows the new Legolas in action.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 12, 2012)

This is torture! Now I want to see the movie even more (if it is even possible)!


----------

